# Manfred and Harmonium



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

OK people...

Can anyone enlighten me to a possible recording of Tschaikowsky's Manfred Symphony using an harmonium in the finale, as was originally scored, rather then the more oft used (and grander) organ as a supposed improvement ?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

What he said. I love the harmonium.


----------

